# R35 is not a supercar say EVO



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Was looking at the EVO list of supercars:

Car data | New and used performance and supercar data | evo

GTR is not on it but Lotus Esprit, 996 turbo, 20 other Pork, and other lesser cars are.

Is this list just badge snobbery? or are EVO correct...:nervous:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

It's a Supercar SLAYER.........


----------



## JamesCB (Dec 1, 2010)

Yet they did a group test with one against the Veyron...

Also tested it vs a Lotus Evora. 

I'd say they haven't listed it as one because it doesn't look like a traditional supercar normally does.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

There are super cars and hyper cars.....

I guess they put the GTR in the performance saloon section??? With the C63, M3, RS5, M5 etc??

It's between a supercar and hyper car! :nervous:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

As far as I am concerned they can call it anything they want...every supposed supercar is going to get a bit nervous when one appears in the rear view mirror....I think it should be called 'Jesus'....that's what most supercar owners are going to say when you overtake them


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

in an early review...I think it might have been April '08, they do refer to it as a supercar


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Stevie76 said:


> As far as I am concerned they can call it anything they want...every supposed supercar is going to get a bit nervous when one appears in the rear view mirror....I think it should be called 'Jesus'....that's what most supercar owners are going to say when you overtake them


LOL

Or "what da F*** how the":runaway:


----------



## Windrush (Feb 21, 2011)

Why be concerned about what they think anyway!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Evo doesn't think it's a super car neither do the majority of ppl who responded to my poll.....I think we can be certain the gtr is not a supercar!!!


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

'Super' is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*I think they have explained the reasoning before*

I know what they mean I guess. Its a 4 seat coupe rather than a low slung mid-engined monster. No need to be defensive about it, the vanilla 911 is classified as a sports coupe as well. GT2s and 3s make it though.
Doesnt mean it cant destroy most of the supercars in a straight line though and if we add some bendy bits.............well
Its not expensive, rare or impractical enough to be a supercar in most peoples eyes and all the better for it imo


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Stevie76 said:


> I think it should be called 'Jesus'....that's what most supercar owners are going to say when you overtake them


HA, brilliant, from this day my GT-R will be known as Jesus :clap::chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

If your wife or girlfriend was seriously hot and someone told you they didn't fancy her, would you take much notice? 

EVO isn't a bad read but it certainly isn't gospel. You've got to appreciate any car for what it is, not what other peoples views on it are.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> If your wife or girlfriend was seriously hot and someone told you they didn't fancy her, would you take much notice?


Not a bad analogy. If your wife "performed" better than any other woman, but wasn't officially a supermodel, would you complain?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Or if your wife was a real goer yet she was butt ugly...........:chuckle:
You'd still think she was the best!:wavey:

bob


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

or if you're wife had a super model body looked cute but had an ear missing


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> Or if your wife was a real goer yet she was butt ugly...........:chuckle:
> 
> bob



Sounds like you've been round my house.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Max Boost said:


> Sounds like you've been round my house.


Jeez, not him as well......


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Max Boost said:


> Sounds like you've been round my house.


Errrr....... nah...... I was away in France that weekend!!! :nervous:

bob


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Jeez, not him as well......



Seems that way doesn't it. Maybe she should play cricket for england cos she's obviously a good all rounder. 






fourtoes said:


> Errrr....... nah...... I was away in France that weekend!!! :nervous:
> 
> bob



Actually those were her exact words also.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

:chuckle:
bob


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

unsprisingly.... its at the top of the Coupe/GT section, which after all, that's all the GT-R is, a fast coupe.
Car data | New and used performance and supercar data | evo


saying that, i wouldnt really classify any of the turbo's after the 993 turbo to be supercars since they're far to mass produced and sensible compared to the earlier incarnations.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

if the 911 and z06 are supercars than the R35 GT-R is a supercar. its better in alot of ways than the two... and the few ways its not better, it matchs or isnt far behind.


----------

